# Who's the REAL poke-god?



## Shadowstar (Jun 27, 2008)

I posted this because I know some people who argue about it. Me? Personally, I think it's Arceus.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 27, 2008)

Arceus.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jun 27, 2008)

Arceus created Mew to create the rest of the Pokemon. Arceus.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 27, 2008)

I would have to say Arceus. He is the Creator, after all. I wonder how long it'll be before he truly appears in the Anime.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Lord Shyguy said:


> Arceus created Mew to create the rest of the Pokemon. Arceus.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Arceus, yes.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 27, 2008)

As other people have said, Arceus created the universe and some legends, Mew probably created the rest of the Pokemon. It's debatable on how Mew came into existance, though. I personally think the fairy trio were involved, somehow.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 27, 2008)

NEITHER. D: Gastrobrian ftw!

Okay seriously though Arceus, I guess. :T


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah... but Mew can transform into any other Pokémon, yes? That includes Arceus. You can either say it was because Arceus said "let there be a super-powerful Ditto because I said so", _or_ you could say it's because Mew contains the base DNA for all other Pokémon, including Arceus, and therefore Mew would be Arceus's ancestor as well as all the other Pokémon. Would you like some chicken or some eggs, sir?

Seriously, though, I don't fuss about it much. Whichever of the two is more convenient for whatever I'm thinking about, really. That usually means Arceus but could mean Mew depending on whatever.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Neither... I think neither are omnipotent gods. Since it's just tales right? Also they are beatable. But it's either a joint or neither. Since Arceus created and Mew propagated. According to the tales... And according to those tales Kadabra is a nerdy boy with such huuge brain he turned into a Pokemon and Mewtwo came from Mew's womb. And human women used to date Gardevoir dudes(hey that doesn't sound to bad myself). So there my two cents.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 28, 2008)

Arceus, since it's the creator. Not to mention it has the highest stats of any Pokémon made so far.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

Lugia :3 Lugia created everything, and then was so modest that she let all the others take the credit.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 28, 2008)

Arceus.  I'm going to write a one-shot about my thoughts on what happened too.


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 28, 2008)

Arceus.


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

I presume Arceus.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

It is Arceus, and that is who I chose because it created everything, including Mew. But, I prefer Mew.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 28, 2008)

Why did you set a closing time for the poll? :V


----------



## Jolty (Jun 28, 2008)

Timmy said:


> NEITHER. D: Gastrobrian ftw!
> 
> Okay seriously though Arceus, I guess. :T


oh my GOD marry me now


...but yes, Arceus
Mew is his right hand woman


----------



## ZimD (Jun 28, 2008)

I like Mew better, but Arceus created Mew, so Arceus.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 28, 2008)

My theory. Arceus created the world, and Mew was the first successful Pokemon species. Different Mew families then evolved into different types of Pokemon over hundreds of millions of years. I really don't even think of Mew as a true 'legendary'.


----------



## Porpoise (Jun 28, 2008)

I think it to be Arceus because I feel like it is right.


----------



## kunikida. (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm just gonna say Mew, because Mew has the DNA of all Pokemon, including Arcues, as Kratos Aurion said. So I wanna say Mew, for my sake.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 28, 2008)

Mew. She is the ancestor of all Pokemon. My theory is that she created Arceus to make the Pokemon regions, which there she could have somewhere for the Pokemon to live. She knows the regions like the back of her hand paw, so she could check in on the Pokemon and remain elusive. Like I said, that's my THEORY. It is in no way official.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 28, 2008)

I really want to say Mew because Arceus just crushed Mew after 10 years but we can just say that Arceus made the paper and Mew actually drew on it.


----------



## Zeph (Jun 28, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Arceus.  I'm going to write a one-shot about my thoughts on what happened too.


Hey :( I was going to do that.

Oh wait, no, I was going to write the Pokébible. Which is sort of different.

Anyway, my theory is basically what everyone else has said. Arceus created the Universe (Mostly by using Dialga and Palkia) then created the Lake Trio and Mew, who spread his DNA and populated the world with Pokémon and humans.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 28, 2008)

Objection~! Sorry, I just had to say that.

Anyways, I have to agree with Stryke. In fact, what he said pretty much sums up my theory.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 28, 2008)

Mudkip.

...

Okay, fine, Arceus. I'd go with the "Arceus made Mew to make the rest" thing.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 28, 2008)

Mew has the genetics of all the types  pokemon so why would Arceus, if he is the true god just throw all the genetic data into mew when he could of created everyone else?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Charizard.


----------



## CNiall (Jun 28, 2008)

Desolater66 said:


> Mew has the genetics of all the types  pokemon so why would Arceus, if he is the true god just throw all the genetic data into mew when he could of created everyone else?


Because creating everything else is maybe a bit hard after it presumably created time, space, and the three things the psychic pixies represent which I can't remember off the top of my head, perhaps?

Regardless of the above, if Arceus created Mew and Mew went on to create the other Pokémon, Arceus would still technically be the creator and by assumption what the original poster presumably defines as the 'poké-god'.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Arceus created Mew, and then Arceus became a Pokémon.


----------



## Desolater66 (Jun 28, 2008)

CNiall said:


> Because creating everything else is maybe a bit hard after it presumably created time, space, and the three things the psychic pixies represent which I can't remember off the top of my head, perhaps?
> 
> Regardless of the above, if Arceus created Mew and Mew went on to create the other Pokémon, Arceus would still technically be the creator and by assumption what the original poster presumably defines as the 'poké-god'.


Ok, thats a great point.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Mew, because Mew came first, in the game anyway and it kind makes sense to me, anyway. And they have to DNA of all Pokemon.

And they're freaking adorable. =3


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 28, 2008)

Hawkfish said:


> Neither... I think neither are omnipotent gods. Since it's just tales right? Also they are beatable. But it's either a joint or neither. Since Arceus created and Mew propagated. According to the tales... And according to those tales Kadabra is a nerdy boy with such huuge brain he turned into a Pokemon and Mewtwo came from Mew's womb. And human women used to date Gardevoir dudes(hey that doesn't sound to bad myself). So there my two cents.


I agrees. It's just the Pokemon world's (fictional) mythology. How can they be gods if they're beatable? They're strong enough to warp space/time (just like Unown...come on, they built temples without any arms or legs!), change the weather (just like Castform, a non-legendary), and look really cool (like most pseudo-legendarys), but that doesn't make them gods. Besides, how do you know Arceus made Pokemon? What if Pokemon really developed the same way animals in real life have, slow and painful decades of evolution from small single-celled organisms?

THERE IS NO POKEMON GOD
D:


----------



## Espeon (Jun 28, 2008)

Provided the Pokémon fiction applies to the Pokémon world:
I'm actually under the belief that it was Mew. Arceus may be in some circumstances the creator of Mew, and therefore gave it genes of itself, and the other Pokémon that it would create, but in reality, Mew is the real creator of all of the Pokémon. As Mew did the hard work, he should therefore take credit for what was his creation.

Otherwise:
Sataoshi Tajiri and Ken Sugimori?


----------



## Minish (Jun 28, 2008)

Mew.
Because... it's cute. :D
And Arceus is new. Obviously Mew was created by Game Freak first, and I doubt they were thinking 'hmm... let's make the creator of all Pokémon later instead of now' and I'm pretty sure that Arceus was just a random thing they made off the top of their heads.

Old school ftw~


----------



## S. E. (Jun 28, 2008)

Actually, if you look on Wikipedia, it turns out Mew was the first registered trademark of Pokemon in 1990, making it highly likely that Mew created Arceus. In my mind, at least.


----------



## CNiall (Jun 28, 2008)

You _do_ realise that just because something was a trademark before something else it does not necessarily come before it in the fictional universe, right?


----------



## BlueEew (Jun 28, 2008)

Mew was probably trademarked first because it was probably one of the first Pokemon to be made?  That might be true.  Just saying.

Myself I believe Mew is the god.

People only think that Arceus is the god because when it come out on Japan we translated it and made people believe it is the god.


----------



## S. E. (Jun 28, 2008)

@CNiall: Yes, obviously. But because of that Mew MIGHT have been meant to be the Pokegod.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 28, 2008)

Mew, despite the evidence points the other way.

Mew will always be the god of all Pokémon in my heart.


----------



## CNiall (Jun 28, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> @CNiall: Yes, obviously. But because of that Mew MIGHT have been meant to be the Pokegod.


If Mew was intended to serve as a 'god', why even bother introducing Arceus as what it is?


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 28, 2008)

Arceus is definitely the most god-_like_ of all pokemon.

I believe that Mew was created as Arceus' "back-up plan", as something that could recreate the universe in the event of some apocalyptic disaster, probably involving Giratina or possibly Darkrai.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 28, 2008)

Actually Gengar was one of the first Pokemoon back in the 70's but I still think Mew is the creator.  

Arceus could've been created in the first game but it wasn't.  Meaning that intentionally Mew was intended to be the Ancestor.  HOw can something be the ancestor if it isn't the first.  Now I'm not saying that Arceus sat on its lazy but and took credit for Mew but it created Dialga and Palkia and Giratina to create the world then Mew just came to color in the lines.


----------



## CNiall (Jun 28, 2008)

It's also perfectly possible that there's some retcon floating about and Mew was intended to be the 'god' but Arceus was thought of and the mythology surrounding the creation shifted slightly to accomodate it.

The problem with the 'Mew came to colour in the lines' idea is that not only is there the issue surrounding where Mew came from if not Arceus, but also that without Arceus there would be no lines for it to colour it, to continue the metaphor.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 28, 2008)

asdfgh _things like Pokédex numbers and copyrights have absolutely nothing to do with the ingame story! D<_ Rhydon was the first Pokémon ever coded into a video game! You know what? I've changed my mind. I think _Rhydon_ is the god of all Pokémon because it came first.

The "mythological/scientific" explanation is all that matters, not what order they were discovered in or what order they got around to copyrighting them in. Sheesh.


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 28, 2008)

Go Mew!!!


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jun 30, 2008)

My Theory:

Arceus created Mew
Mew created Celebi
Celebi takes Mew back to before Arceus
Mew creates Arceus
Celebi and Mew go back to when they came from


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 1, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Ah... but Mew can transform into any other Pokémon, yes? That includes Arceus. You can either say it was because Arceus said "let there be a super-powerful Ditto because I said so", _or_ you could say it's because Mew contains the base DNA for all other Pokémon, including Arceus, and therefore Mew would be Arceus's ancestor as well as all the other Pokémon.


Or you could say that because Arceus created Mew with its/his/hers/?'s DNA, so Mew can turn into Arceus. Since Mew created Dittos, Dittos can also turn into Arceus (probably not a good idea though). 

Yeah. Arceus.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

_Or_ you _could_ say that. Doesn't make it definitive. ;)


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 1, 2008)

Arceus created the universe, Mew is the ancestor of all the Pokemon besides Arceus/Dialga/Palkia/Uxie/Mesprit/Azelf/(possibly)Giratina. I can't see why people don't get that.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 1, 2008)

Mew has not been mentioned in the order of the creation myth at all, and until Nintendo explicitly puts it in its place what's wrong with a little speculating about what else is possible?

Quite honestly I agree, it is more likely Arceus than not, but that doesn't automatically make the devil's advocate argument "you're wrong you don't get it".


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 10, 2008)

BulbasaurX3 He's # 1!!!!
But really, I used to think it was Mew since he was created by Nintendo first, until Arceus came along. He is called the God of all Pokemon. So...Arceus.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay.  Arceus can be any type it wants to be, but mew can be whatever Pokemon it wants to be and can learn all TMs.  Plus Mew came first.  Eventhough Arceus has the highest base stats of any Pokemon, mew is still the Pokegod because it created all Pokemon.

Actually, I think Mew and Arceus are equals.  Arceus made the Pokemon world and rules it, and Mew created all Pokemon and put them in the world Arceus created.

I also like Time Psyducks' view on it.
"Arceus created Mew
Mew created Celebi
Celebi takes Mew back to before Arceus
Mew creates Arceus
Celebi and Mew go back to when they came from."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 10, 2008)

But who made Mew?

Arceus. tada~


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 10, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> But who made Mew?
> 
> Arceus. tada~


One could just as easily say:

But who made Arceus?

Mew.  tada~


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 10, 2008)

let's see here.  Mew is a little pink mouse/cat/bubblegum, and Arceus is a Giant Ki-rin.

Arceus just seems more worthy of the title.  Plus it's Dex class is '*Creation* Pokemon'  while Mew is 'New Species' or something like that.


----------



## EnerPrime (Jul 10, 2008)

Arceus. First, it is explicitly mentioned as a creator. Mew has never been mentioned in any creation legeds whatsoever, only therorised as an 'ancestor' by the scientists that created Mewtwo. Finally, and pretty importantly, there is more than one mew within the fiction. When one speaks of Arceus "in-universe", they refer to one being. Mew are a species. This puts tham right out of the running to be 'god' as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Zantetsuken (Jul 10, 2008)

*sigh* This conversation again...
Think about it. We all shouldn't go by "Aw, Mew does this mystical thingy. BUT! Arceus does THIS mystical thingy..."
But. Read the pokedex entry. I quote "It is described in mythology as the Pokemon that shaped the universe with its 1,000 arms."
Here's the Pearl entry. "It is told in mythology that this Pokemon was born before the universe even existed."
It shaped the universe. It was born before the universe. Which leaves the conclusion that Arceus made Mew. It's the Chicken/Egg scenario, if you ask me though...


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 10, 2008)

FOOLS! Do you not know who the real pokegod-or actually, pokegods-are? The pokegods, of course! Remember Ratichu, Rainer, Millenum? Or the others? I can't believe you forgotten who the real ones were, ever since this "Arceus" came. And then, the TRUE pokegod is Mew, since she was part of the original gang. :evil:


----------



## Invader Palkia (Jul 11, 2008)

My thoughts...

Arceus created the universe, Palkia and Dialga to take over time and space (So he didn't have quite as much work), the pixies, and mew to populate.

And thats what I think. (Honestly I like Arceus more then Mew just because he's... neat... I've never actually used him and I don't take his stats into consideration, as with most of my favorites)


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Satoshi Tajiri.


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 11, 2008)

No, no, no...

*The* Magikarp is the true Pokegod.  It only took one splash to create the universe and one splash to create all Pokemon.  You can only find this mystical being by having all legendary Pokemon (except Celebi, Mew, Deoxys, and Arceus), and fire Hyper Beam Straight up into the air while they all are close to eachother (like all in one spot).  Then 13 Deoxys will decend from space and call forth Celebi.  Celebi will then warp time and take you to the Palace of all Universal elements, which is only accessable by time travel.  Once you enter, you will find Mew floating right below the top of the celing and Arceus right below Mew on the ground.  Both of them will be meditating.  Then Celebi will wake them up and then vanish.  Mew and Arceus will then lead you down a very long hall.  At the end of the hall is a massive door.  Mew and Arceus will then use mystical powers to open the door.  Then they too shall teleport away.  In front of you is a long very bright stair case.  You climb up to the very top of the staircase to find another door.  You can actually open this one, so you do.  When you walk inside you will find The Magikarp.  It is very big and will be floating above the universe.  Now you can make a choice.  Do you want to just talk to it ,or do you want to battle it and possibly catch it proving that you are the best Pokemon Master?  You choose to battle it.  It tells you to send out your whole team out at once to make it a seemingly fair fight.  You tell all of your Pokemon to attack it with their most powerful attacks.  It barely holds on.  It uses *SPLASH* and it obliterates your whole team.  You are warped back to Earth with all of your Pokemon back.  Now you can tell everyone about your epic adventure and not believed by anyone.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful. *applauds*


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

Mew, because Arceus is the _fucking worst Pokemon ever._


----------



## Empoleon (Jul 11, 2008)

All the pokedex entries say is that Mew is a mirage-like, highly intelligent pokemon from South America. It is never stated that it is the ancestor.

R/S: Mew *is said* to possess the genetic composition of all Pokémon.
E: A Mew *is said* to possess the genes of all Pokémon.
DP: many scientists *believe* Mew to be the ancestor of Pokémon.

No total assertion. Of course, the same can be said for Arceus...

Considering Satoshi Tajiri is from Japan, and religion in Japan is generally Shintoism or Bhuddhism, which draws heavily on worshiping nature. This aspect can be seen a couple of times in the anime, I believe. And that would make the most sense - that there is no god but that there is a spirit or energy that can be drawn from nature and, in this world's case, pokemon.


----------



## Flora (Jul 11, 2008)

Alexi said:


> Satoshi Tajiri.


No, no, that's Ash's dad.  We all agreed on that before the forums asploded.

Personally, I think that they all kinda are. I dunno.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

Mew was part of the originals!And I like Time Psyduck's theroy,too!But if Arceus DID create mew,who created Arceus?I guess the same could be said for Mew,though.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 22, 2008)

Mew is not even god-like. -_- It's not a god, it is the ancestor of all pokemon. Kind of like the first single-cell amoeba, only cuter and pink. :3


----------



## Renteura (Jul 22, 2008)

I think Arceus is the real god, not Mew, because Mew was supposed to just be the ancestor of the Pokemon except perhaps ledgendarys, not everything in the Pokemon world, but Arceus created everything, time and space (Dialga/Palkia respectively), land/sea/sky (Groudon/Kyogre/Raquaza) etc. Also, it created Mew to create the Pokemon, so obviously it is a higher "rank" than Mew.


----------



## Alexi (Jul 22, 2008)

Not so godly now!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

^that is SO true!


----------



## Alexi (Jul 22, 2008)

Really, if it can be caught, it's not a god.

Arceus and Mew =/= gods


----------



## firepoke4ever (Jul 26, 2008)

The Pokedex says it existed before the universe existed, which must mean it created the universe, then created Mew, then Mew created all of the other Pokemon. I'm going to say Arceus.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 29, 2008)

The pokemon god is Missingno, and I have several evidences as to why.

1.  He can actually demonstrate his creation powers in-game by making lv. 70 Rapidashs, Venomoths, and Snorlaxs appearing in the ocean, as well as giving you infinite of any item you give him.
2.  He knows all moves at the same time.
3.  Unlike Arceus, who can only be in games that recieve him via hack or event, Missingno is in all Reds and Blues whether you like it or not.
4.  Like Alexi said, Arceus is no god because you can catch him in a cheap man-made ball, after which he'll be forced to obey your every command.  Meanwhile, Missingno might completely screw-up your game if you try defying (capturing) him.

So, omnipotence, omniscience, omnipresence, and punishment for sinning against him?  Sounds like the poke-god to me.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 29, 2008)

Um, you know, Missingno. isn't actualy a Pokemon, right?  It's a glitch in the code. So... It can't be the 'Pokegod'?


----------



## Alexi (Jul 29, 2008)

> Um, you know, Missingno. isn't actualy a Pokemon, right? It's a glitch in the code. So... It can't be the 'Pokegod'?


BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 29, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Mew, because Arceus is the _fucking worst Pokemon ever._


Amen, sista.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 29, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> Um, you know, Missingno. isn't actualy a Pokemon, right?  It's a glitch in the code. So... It can't be the 'Pokegod'?


SHUN THE NON-BELIEVER!!!  SSSSSSHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!

Besides, Arceus is NOT the pokegod, and I can almost prove it:  in the Dex entry, it says "It is described/told in mythology as..."  Now, look at that one word:  MYTHOLOGY.  If you describe something as "mythology," it means that you don't believe it, and that means that *the in-game people who made the dex don't believe it themselves!!*  So, if the ONLY source of this "Arceus is pokegod" nonsense is saying that it's source is false, it's more likely that Arceus was just another really strong legendary, and while the people in Kanto, Johto, and Hoenn had never heard of it, several Sinnohians started forming cults around it.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 29, 2008)

Right okay, so now ALL MYTHOLOGY IS A LIE!!!!!!? That makes sense. ?_?

Arceus.


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 29, 2008)

What I'm saying is that if a person refers to something as mythology, they personally don't believe it, and since the ONLY thing refering to Arceus as pokegod is saying it doesn't really believe it, then there's very little evidence to Arceus being pokegod.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 29, 2008)

And it says in NOTHING that Mew is the 'Pokegod' or whatever.  And don't try the Missingno. thing, it's not a real Pokemon.

So, thus, Arceus made the Universe and whatnot, not Mew, not Missingno., and not anything else.  It is the only thing to have been said *at all* to have made *anything*.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe that they exist together as Pokegods: Mew created all the Pokemon except for Arceus, who created the Poke-universe for the Pokemon to live in. I believe that Arceus and Mew were not created by anything; they just existed.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jul 29, 2008)

Ditto can fully transform. It can be any type and know any move, so it has the abilities of both. It could become Mew _or_ Arceus if it felt like it, making it better than both.

Ditto is the god of Pokemon. It just pretends to be weak because it's a humble god.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 29, 2008)

The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> Ditto can fully transform. It can be any type and know any move, so it has the abilities of both. It could become Mew _or_ Arceus if it felt like it, making it better than both.
> 
> Ditto is the god of Pokemon. It just pretends to be weak because it's a humble god.


Good point


----------

